# Did some in hotel room BB shooting



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

This week I was up in Seattle on a business trip. I decided to take my BB shooter for some in-room plinking. I picked up a can of Mezzo Mix (soda I drank a lot while in Germany) as a target. Regretfully I was not able to shoot as I would have liked (does that ever happen?) so the can is only slightly destroyed.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

WHERE are you? That's a german? can!

! We are in serious trouble if you
sneak in and out here silently!

(meaning to meet seems to Be a must!)

Kind regards,

Be


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I found a nice little German deli right by Pike's Market in Seattle, Washington. It had been many years since I drank any Mezzo Mix, so I had to buy a can. I bought another one when I was back in the area on Thursday.


----------

